# Different types of stitching, newbie



## danjuan (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey guys

I'm very new to embroidery, i have just purchased a Toyota ESP851 with an old wilcom 65.

I'm trying to workout how to digitise an image, but i don't know anything about the types of stitching.

If that's not hard enough, there's so many other options to go with them i don't know where to start.

Can someone please guide me through them, i.e. satin is ideal for text.

Also how do i start to use and small stitching round the outside followed by another type of small stitching on the inside like a patch?

Thanks


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

Basically, there are several main types of stitches, run stitches, fills , and satin stitches.. My rule for using any type of stitch is knowing whats possible for that stitch, so size does matter. Satin stitch are great for text, and work well between .05" to 42" however you can go as large as .55" on some machine I don't as they get loopy. Fill stitches work well from .40" to infinity, run stitches work well for decorative stitching, underlay, traveling stitches and for effects.

There are many other kinds of stitches to but those are the basics, in some software they are called by other names. Check the user guide for the types of stitches.


----------



## danjuan (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for that

I've tried satin stitches a few time and it seems as though it could easily come out, if you fold the t-shirt you can get behind the stitch if that makes sense?

I'm trying to redo this S, can anyone tell me what kind of stitch it is etc, i've tried all day, i'm only testing at the mo but i should still be able to do something as simple as this.

Just trying to recreate tops that i have had in the past first before offering the service out.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi that is made with a Fill not a satin stitch a satin goes from side to side , enclosed is a sample. A fill is a pattern..


----------



## danjuan (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks

That answers one question ha ha

Can anyone upload an embroidery file matching my s and tell me how you done it so i can sew it and try other letters to try and match it, would be a big help.


----------



## danjuan (Aug 2, 2011)

Also, forgot to ask, is there a way of making the stitches tighter?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

This picture may help. You have a tool that places nodes side to side. This makes it easy to recreate column stitches and also visualize the stitch direction and pathing that you are shooting for. A good way for you to see how it is supposed to work is to type out a pre digitized font, to see how the artist created the sections that make up the different characters. Pay mind to letters that have multiple sections, and how they interact. Good luck to you.



danjuan said:


> Also, forgot to ask, is there a way of making the stitches tighter?


 Density and more importantly the underlay will do this


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

danjuan said:


> Also, forgot to ask, is there a way of making the stitches tighter?


That is a machine adjustment, if you mean the thread appears loose when stitching.

If you mean you want stitches closer together, that is density, and is adjusted in the software.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Doesn't your software come with a manual (usually located under the "HELP" tab at the top of the page? Otherwise try You-Tube for digitizing videos. You may have to search for ones that will be useful to you. 
Good luck.


----------

